# removing a 1.5 headset without a headset tool???



## cyclesilicate (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone have any tricks for removing a 1.5 headset without the use of a headset specific tool without doing any damage??? Thanks. Steve


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

u could even use the same size pipe or get a larger diameter

http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/headset-removal-and-replacement.html


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Follow this tip to make your own headset cup extractor for just a few bucks: http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/headset-removal-and-replacement.html

Worked great for me just last week when I needed to remove a Cane Creek S-8 headset.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

great post HOser


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Oops, somebody posted the same tip as I was typing my reply.


----------



## cyclesilicate (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow! That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. Steve


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Perfect timing, but not a perfect solution for me just yet. I'm trying to upgrade my headset and went to the store and made a removal tool but I can not get the old headset to budge. It bent my pipe! Any other ideas? Heat maybe?


----------



## cyclesilicate (Jul 3, 2007)

I too had problems with my home made copper removal tool. the four prongs that I cut just got destroyed! However, I cut them off of the pipe entirely then used the clean end of the pipe to knock out the headset (with the help of a rubber mallet) I went from one side to another and was very persistent. I eventually removed the old headset and got everything else together. My new problem is: everything seems installed properly, cups, bearings, race, star nut. but I still have some play in the headset??? Its an FSA pig fat pig 1.5. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cyclesilicate (Jul 3, 2007)

> My new problem is: everything seems installed properly, cups, bearings, race, star nut. but I still have some play in the headset??? Its an FSA pig fat pig 1.5. Any help would be appreciated.


never mind. I've got that figured out too. I had my steer tube cut flush with my spacers. Not enough pull between the steer tube and top cap. I trimmed my steerer a bit (since I have plenty of spacers on already) and its working great! sweet! my nomad is done!!!


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Heat would be counter-productive as heat would cause the OD of the cups to increase and the ID of the head tube to decrease (this is a fact, it's an old physics class trick question, thermal expansion causes a tube to decreases its ID). Therefore, heat would increase the strength of the interference fit and make your job harder.

Cold might help, depending on your climate, try leaving the frame outside overnight. You may need to break down and buy a real headset cup removal tool that has the strength to allow you to really whack on it. Of course it will be important to properly support your frame so you don't bend or dent it.

If you have play in your headset, did you tighten the headset bolt before clamping down the stem bolts? Is the star nut good and tight in the steerer tube? If you're sure you did everything right, are you using headset spacers that aren't perfectly square? If your spacers have been cut they may not be square and can possible cause this problem.

Do you have a suspension fork? If the bushings in the fork are worn, the resulting play can feel like headset play.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

HOser said:


> Heat would be counter-productive as heat would cause the OD of the cups to increase and the ID of the head tube to decrease (this is a fact, it's an old physics class trick question, thermal expansion causes a tube to decreases its ID). Therefore, heat would increase the strength of the interference fit and make your job harder.
> 
> Cold might help, depending on your climate, try leaving the frame outside overnight.


This is incorrect.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeh last time i fitted a new spindle into my record player the only way to hand fit the spindle was to heat the piece it was being pressed into. heading up a part with a hole increases the size of the hole.

Weird huh..


----------

